# What could it be?



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

As rosalan had so much fun guessing what the random picture I put up was about, we thought it might be interesting to start a thread with similar objects to identify. So here is the first!

No prizes - only the satisfaction of being a winner.

Martin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ball point pen


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

12V socket ?


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Way out bognormike; close shingi - but no cigar!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its the plug that goes INTO an auxiliary 12V socket. As in the power lead to feed a sat nav etc


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

A nuke missile.....


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Close enough Mrplodd, ditto GEMMY


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Obviously too easy - try this one!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's an easy one - it's clearly a MKII Throgmorton Grimsalgrinder. A must for every motorhomer's tool box.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

tonyt said:


> That's an easy one - it's clearly a MKII Throgmorton Grimsalgrinder. A must for every motorhomer's tool box.


Err - no lol, but now I'm worried as I only have a MK1 in my tool box, so I will not only have to buy a MKII but also a bigger toolbox!!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A tube of tooth paste?


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

HurricaneSmith said:


> A tube of tooth paste?


Nope - but a good guess.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

tube of superglue?
If its not then I'm stuck


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

brynric said:


> tube of superglue?
> If its not then I'm stuck


Well that's near enough, you will see that if you are stuck, this will help!

Well done.

Martin


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll give it a go.
This is not so much a what as a where?
Lots have passed by, some don't like it, others stay a while.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cite de Europe parking ? 

G


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

It certainly is.
Far too easy really.
I would add a more complete picture but I keep getting an error.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brynric said:


> It certainly is.
> Far too easy really.
> I would add a more complete picture but I keep getting an error.


What I should have said was " it's a device for annoying motorhomers by giving out a low pitched humming noise when the wind blows above a certain speed ". Still they make a cheerful welcome to the car park.

G


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Only easy if you have been there. I thought it was a new design by Siemens, being trialed in the North Sea!

Another puzzler attached.

Martin


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it a gumshield for Cherie Blair :lol:


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

namder said:


> Is it a gumshield for Cherie Blair :lol:


I'm not sure it would be big enough.


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Padlock


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

wizzardi said:


> Padlock


It is indeed a padlock. Well done wizzardi.


----------

